# Dry Cure question



## byounghusband (Nov 7, 2012)

All,
I am going to start 15 lbs of Pork Belly w/o rind tonight using the Dry cure from alblancher.  Just so I am clear, is the first rub/curing session with only Cure and Salt?  Or all the ingredients listed in the Cure Calc.?

Is there a noticeable difference between 3% and 4% salt?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2012)

You want all of the ingredients.

I can't say that I have varied the amount of salt to see what the difference is. 

Good luck!


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks!!  I appreciate the info...


----------

